

An idea for an RSS filter: if it existed, would you use it? - hashbucket

I am thinking of writing a RSS filter/reader with an extremely simple user interface: you upload an OPML file, and it displays a reddit like list of links which you can rate or visit. My question is: how important is an RSS reader's ability to display the content of the RSS feed? Since many feed doesn't include the full content and you have to visit the main site anyway, it is better to just display the title as a link? The reason I am asking is that in order to personalize, you would have to gather data, which is impossible to do unless the user is using your RSS reader, and I do not have the expertise to write a (full featured) RSS reader.
======
sharpshoot
<http://aiderss.com>

